
Castor: A browser for the small Internet, written in Rust - kick
https://sr.ht/~julienxx/Castor/
======
stephenr
That's quite a coincidence, I had been planning to use the name `Castor` for a
tool I've been thinking about lately.

Any idea what this naming is based on (if anything)?

~~~
kick
Castor is a Gemini/Gopher/Finger client. Castor is also the second-brightest
object in the zodiac constellation of Gemini and one of the brightest stars in
the night sky.

~~~
stephenr
Ah. Definitely very different thinking behind the naming then!

